# Wanda Specialty Tire Catalog



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Wanda Tires are usually way cheaper than most other tire brands of the same size if you're shopping on line.... They *are* made in China. If you're just shopping tires for a lower price point, Wanda tires are probably going to catch your eye. 

Just be aware that they usually produce the same size tires in 2,4, and 6 ply ratings. Of course, the higher the ply rating, the higher the price. I've installed Wanda tires on several different types of customer machines (mowers, lawn tractors, golf carts, and ATV's). Their 6 ply ATV tires seem to hold up pretty well and the price is much cheaper than most other brands. Their mower/lawn tractor tires are black, round, and run at 6MPH so they meet all of my performance expectations

Wanda Specialty Tire Catalog


----------

